

Google Acquires SocialGrapple - dbin78
http://www.dainbinder.com/2011/10/socialgrapple-joins-google.html

======
dbin78
Update: Google has confirmed to me that Andrey Petrov is joining them. They
were silent about whether or not any assets or property of SocialGrapple were
part of the move.

